# Preparing Fillet Mignon for a party of 90



## mdark (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello,


I posted this earlier on Food & Cooking Questions and Discussion but then I realized I would probably get the better advice from here



My grandfather has requested for his 90th birthday I make his favorite, fillet mignon with a port wine sauce and I was wondering if you guys had any tips. All the food will be held in chafing dishes and the party of 90 is being held at a private residence. Due size of the kitchen and the location being 20min away. I was wondering If I would be better off cooking the tenderloin whole and then cut it into medallions. 

I had originally planned on fabricating the meat into 6oz fillets.. searing them on my grill and then finishing them off at the residence's oven but i was curious if i was better off cooking the whole tenderloin. I've actually never cook a whole beef tenderloin before and was curious what seasoning you guys suggest especially to go along with a port wine sauce. Also in terms of fabricating the meat, should i do anything differently like for example keeping the chain on. 

I would normally wing it and go off my experiences but i want to make this as special as possible for my old man. So any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Chain off in either case Either whole or indy steaks. Holding in a chafer is not greatest way. If you are going to do it whole, please slice it as they come thru the buffet line. It is a darn shame to spend all that $ on filet and then put it sliced into chafer. You might as well give them pot roast.. Individual is fine if they are all comeing thru the line within 5 minutes. In either way chaffers are filets and any med rare or rare meats enemy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

90 guests....

Cook off rare at home, whole.....heat and slice at the event.....no chafers. If you don't have staff to help (really consider hiring at least 2-3) then serve cold rare/med-rare tenderloin.....it can be done ahead of time, you don't have to worry about getting to the right doneness/temp for 90 guests. Way easier if you don't have the right equipment &/or staff.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

If he wants filets I strongly suggest doing them individually, not roasting them and then slicing. Your original idea strikes me as best- cut, wrap & mark them at your place, then finish them in the oven on-site. I'd simply season them with S&P or Canada's Best/Montreal Seasoning before searing, then brush 'em with butter and pop them in the oven. Brush them again before serving.

What type of port wine sauce does he want? A glace de viande or demi with port wine would probably be nice.

90 shouldn't be too bad in any event. Should be able to herd them thru service fast enough to get the steaks out nicely (provided everyone get's organized- maybe easier said than done!:lol.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

READ event is going to be held in a home.....
90 people for a 90th birthday in a home, no commercial kitchen. 

Does that change anyone's answer?

Do you have access to cambros? Not the optimal option, but an option.
Some of the rental companies around here will rent them.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

you could also serve at room temp but have the gravy hot 
and cook rare and have a pot of au jus to dip slices in if someone wants well done


----------



## mdark (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey,

I appreciate all the advice. I'm probably going to cook the tenderloin whole and rent a carving station. On the sauce I'm going to make a glace port sauce. I'm curious if i would be pushing food hazards by wrapping the tenderloins in bacon and tinting foil over it for the first 25-30 mins then finishing it off later at the house. I did a test run earlier and I noticed the beef flavor to be stronger then indy fillets but tasted great with the port sauce. Would the bacon overpower the sauce? Id probably do another test run but don't feel like throwing more money hah.

Thanks again


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Most of time bacon is used to wrap indy filets not whole tenderloins. If served on buffet put sauce in a Marmite near cutting board let guest take their own. as just loke a la carte a lot of people want SOS or none at all.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

How many are you doing for the party? 8-9 loins?

How big/many ovens are at Grandpas?


----------



## mdark (Jun 13, 2009)

its about 7 loins about 4-5 pounds each after being trimmed. so about 32 pounds... I plan on cutting each loin in half. the total party now is 80. Unfortunately the ovens are small..their are 2 wall ovens size 18x18.. oh yeah also to note in case you're curious they'll will be other dishes as well. I'm just preparing a couple items besides the loin and the family is making the rest of menu that i setup for them. I was fortunate to be raised into a family of cook hobbyists.

I unfortunately don't have any half pans and the family plans on making it casual anyway so we're going to use aluminum foils pans set on wire chafer frames. I've never dealt with them before and I was wondering if they're any different in handling.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

They are very unstable and bend easy more so if you are useing a full pan for water and 1/2 pans for inserts . Be xtra careful


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seriously consider renting chafers....the wire aluminum ones are junk.

If you have meat precooked at room temp you won't have to worry about carving station nor chafers nor Grandpas tiny ovens. High end caterers actually do this a lot if the situation warrants it. Frankly, I'd much rather be in control....with all the variables just waiting to happen....think, people bringing food that needs an oven to warm it.....Tigerwoman gave you a great scenario. 
Rent a huge platter (24"+) if you don't have one. Make the tray look beautiful....have a heated (pretty) pot of au jus as well as your special sauce.


----------



## mdark (Jun 13, 2009)

Well the event went well and my fillets were a big hit. I ended up seasoning the meat and wrapping them in bacon the night before. I then pre-baked them and finished them off in their ovens. I took your guys advice on not chafing them and cutting them on the spot. My friends and family enjoyed the show especially since they don't ever see me in my normal work attire. Thanks again for all the advice. I really appreciate it.


MDark


----------

